# Transferring files from PC to Tivo



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

I recently upgraded the hard drive in my Roamio OTA. Prior to removing the hard drive, I transferred my recording to my pc. I would now like to watch the recording on my TV using the TiVo. On my old Premiere XL, I had this option. However, I don't see the option listed in the Roamio screens. How can I transfer the files back to the TiVo or at least have them show up so I can watch them? I have enabled video sharing for the Roamio.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

The easiest way is with Tivo Desktop
https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/desktop-plus


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks. I will look into it. I was puzzled that I could do this on Premiere without the TiVo Desktop Plus program. I do have the non plus program.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> Thanks. I will look into it. I was puzzled that I could do this on Premiere without the TiVo Desktop Plus program. I do have the non plus program.


The free version should work.

"Now playing on <your PC name>" is not showing up in "My Shows" on your Roamio?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> Thanks. I will look into it. I was puzzled that I could do this on Premiere without the TiVo Desktop Plus program. I do have the non plus program.


While watching My Shows on the Roamio, reboot the PC. After the TiVo icon is happy, the PC should show on the Roamio. Try both Beacon and Bonjour. Like was posted, you don't need the Plus unless you want to watch the shows on your PC.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> While watching My Shows on the Roamio, reboot the PC. After the TiVo icon is happy, the PC should show on the Roamio. Try both Beacon and Bonjour. Like was posted, you don't need the Plus unless you want to watch the shows on your PC.


You don't need Plus for that either.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

lpwcomp: correct it is not showing up.

Joe: Not sure I follow you. I will try playing with the settings.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> lpwcomp: correct it is not showing up.
> 
> Joe: Not sure I follow you. I will try playing with the settings.


Make sure that the TD server is running and active.

Open TiVo Desktop and see if the TiVo shows up.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Server appears to be running.

TiVo destop can see my Tivo and can copy files to the PC. The TiVO does not see the PC.

I installed the new HD on Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> lpwcomp: correct it is not showing up.
> 
> Joe: Not sure I follow you. I will try playing with the settings.


No playing required. It's a simple test. Just watch the TiVo icon to know the PC server is up and running. I have had the service drop when my PC goes to sleep.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry for being dense but what do you mean by just watch the TiVo Icon? I can open the program and transfer files to the PC but cannot see the PC under "My Shows". After transferring the shows I can watch the on the PC.

The PC is still not showing under "My Shows".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> Sorry for being dense but what do you mean by just watch the TiVo Icon? I can open the program and transfer files to the PC but cannot see the PC under "My Shows".


What OS is your PC running?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Have you switched from Bonjour to Beacon or vice versa as mentioned above?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Look at all of the TiVo Server Properties.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> Sorry for being dense but what do you mean by just watch the TiVo Icon? I can open the program and transfer files to the PC but cannot see the PC under "My Shows". After transferring the shows I can watch the on the PC.
> 
> The PC is still not showing under "My Shows".


I understand. That's true. What you need under My Shows is "Now Playing on <PC Name>" at the bottom. It may be the last entry. That appears on the TiVo shortly after you log in to your PC. I have, on many occasions, had the DT program suck files off a TiVo, but that doesn't mean the reverse will happen.

Here's my experience: I can use any of my three computers (XP, Win7, Win 8.1) to get programs of any size from my two Premieres and one Roamio. This works 100%. I can not get those files back from any PC with any TiVo if the file is over 2GB. I don't really care to pursue it at this time.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. After rebooting the TiVo, everything appears to work. Joe, I hope I do not have that issue since almost all my files are over 2GB. Will not be good for the marriage if the wife loses her shows.

I am using Bonjor, Windows 8.1, Ethernet.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> Thanks for all the help. After rebooting the TiVo, everything appears to work. Joe, I hope I do not have that issue since almost all my files are over 2GB. Will not be good for the marriage if the wife loses her shows.
> 
> I am using Bonjor, Windows 8.1, Ethernet.


I'm currently running Windows 8.1 and file size has never been an issue. Then again, I don't use TD and I am rarely dealing with .tivo files.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> Thanks for all the help. After rebooting the TiVo, everything appears to work. Joe, I hope I do not have that issue since almost all my files are over 2GB. Will not be good for the marriage if the wife loses her shows.
> 
> I am using Bonjor, Windows 8.1, Ethernet.


Since the OTA is like a basic Roamio, you should be able to get files from the Roamio at 100Mbps. Going back it might just be 80 or so Mbps. My suggestion: try a small one. Then a large one. You can watch with Performance on Taskmgr. Select Network. It's fun to watch. Like paint drying.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

You are so right about the transfer speed. It took over three hours to transfer from the TiVo to the PC. But it did work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> You are so right about the transfer speed. It took over three hours to transfer from the TiVo to the PC. But it did work.


Did you check the speed on the TiVo and/or PC? They always agree.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> You are so right about the transfer speed. It took over three hours to transfer from the TiVo to the PC. But it did work.


3 hours? For one recording? That's ridiculous! What kind of connection do you have?


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Three hours was for all the recordings. I am at the 5 hour mark and it is still transferring. Could be frozen but I have had enough for today. I have an Ethernet connections.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> Three hours was for all the recordings. I am at the 5 hour mark and it is still transferring. Could be frozen but I have had enough for today. I have an Ethernet connections.


You can check the transfer rate at any time. Let's say we're curious. Aren't you?


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

A lot of the recordings are listed as partial. Not sure why. My computer's power plan is set to stay on but put the monitor to sleep after 15 minutes. I changed that to stay powered on to see if that helps.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> A lot of the recordings are listed as partial. Not sure why. My computer's power plan is set to stay on but put the monitor to sleep after 15 minutes. I changed that to stay powered on to see if that helps.


Watch Taskmgr. It will show you when the transfer stops. A few seconds later the blue circle on the TiVo should go solid. If it fails, the History folder entry will say "Transfer aborted due to too slow speed". Welcome to my world.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Check the network settings on the TiVo and make sure it is using the wired connection and not wireless. I would personally also recommend configuring it to use a fixed IP address.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay this is frustrating.

The downloads are being cancelled due to slow connection speeds. The transfers that start seem to stop at the 50% point. I am using an Ethernet connection. I am trying to transfer files at a time when everybody is sleeping so there is no other traffic on the router. The transfer rate (according to TiVo diagnostics is 94Mb/sec). I was able to transfer some complete shows that were roughly 1G and some others that ere 5G. I have no issues with streaming on Netflix or Amazon.

I just tried again with 1 file. Download was 94Mb/sec for 4 minutes and stop with a partial recording of 30 minutes. No entry in History file.

Any ideas?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you having trouble going from TiVo to PC or PC to TiVo?


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

PC to TiVo. TiVo to PC is fine


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> PC to TiVo. TiVo to PC is fine


Try a small file, like 3GB. Also, the History may take a few minutes to get the error. Your speed looks good. Also, I used kmttg to decode one of the 14GB files on my PC and saved it on a USB drive as a .mpg. I plugged that into my TV and it played fine. Go figure.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Does what downloads to the TiVo play fine even if it is truncated?

I would throw the old HD in and test to see what happens with a download. 

How long do the the transfers from TiVo to PC take? 

Installing pyTiVo could be a work around to watch the shows on your TV if you can get them to transfer.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Another thing to try is to decrypt them and see if the mpg file will transfer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> Okay this is frustrating.
> 
> The downloads are being cancelled due to slow connection speeds. The transfers that start seem to stop at the 50% point. I am using an Ethernet connection. I am trying to transfer files at a time when everybody is sleeping so there is no other traffic on the router. The transfer rate (according to TiVo diagnostics is 94Mb/sec). I was able to transfer some complete shows that were roughly 1G and some others that ere 5G. I have no issues with streaming on Netflix or Amazon.
> 
> ...


That's about the max speed you will get from a 100BT connection.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

update:

I have tried both Beacon and Bonjour service. I can transfer files from TiVo to PC with no problems. It takes under two minutes to transfer a 1.2G show. 
However, I cannot transfer files from the PC to TiVo. On my last two attempts (two different shows) the transfer started and I was able to watch it at the same time. It stop transferring at the 10 minute mark. TiVo diagnostics says that the transfer rate was 94 mb/sec for 1 minutes and 16 seconds.

Another issue was that I was getting a Message #86 when attempting to transfer a different show even though I could see the TiVo from my computer and was able to transfer to the PC from the TiVo. I then try a different show (different TV series) and the issue disappear.

Any Ideas on how to resolve this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Learn kmttg or pyTiVo. Both are supported on another thread. I just gave up and use my Premieres when needed. I don't archive things for long. Usually just for the summer drought. Even that has been reduced with Prime.

At least I don't feel alone. This used to work two years ago when I had just an XP box and a 320GB Premiere. Now that doesn't even work. That's when Desktop was free.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Learn kmttg or pyTiVo. Both are supported on another thread.


You need pyTivo to transfer from PC to TiVo. kmttg doesn't do it.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

I will look ay pyTivo when I get more time. The installation process does not look user friendly. Will pyTivo allow you to transfer files to the TiVo or only stream? Does the paid version of TiVo desktop work any better? All I want to do was transfer the files back to TiVo. I have no need to edit or convert them. The files were all create by TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> I will look ay pyTivo when I get more time. The installation process does not look user friendly.


Very true.



phughes200 said:


> Will pyTivo allow you to transfer files to the TiVo or only stream?


You can use it to stream, but it's mostly used for transfers.



phughes200 said:


> Does the paid version of TiVo desktop work any better?


No.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> I will look ay pyTivo when I get more time. The installation process does not look user friendly. Will pyTivo allow you to transfer files to the TiVo or only stream? Does the paid version of TiVo desktop work any better? All I want to do was transfer the files back to TiVo. I have no need to edit or convert them. The files were all create by TiVo.


In addition to the answers from lpwcomp (100% correct), I have used XP, Win 7 and Win 8, 8.1. I have used internal and external drives on the PC. I have used wired and wireless connections. I don't have a network analyzer to look deeper. In one job I used Novell's Lanalyzer which was great, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have just about given up on this. Tried again today, I was able to transfer and watch at the same time the first half of a show and then it died. Easier to watch on the PC then deal with this. Still am curious what the problem is. I have no issues watching Netflix using the TiVo and Ethernet nor watching Netflix on a Roku using wifi. So I doubt the network or router is the issue.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

phughes200 said:


> I have just about given up on this. Tried again today, I was able to transfer and watch at the same time the first half of a show and then it died. Easier to watch on the PC then deal with this. Still am curious what the problem is. I have no issues watching Netflix using the TiVo and Ethernet nor watching Netflix on a Roku using wifi. So I doubt the network or router is the issue.


Have you tried decrypting one and transferring the .mpg file?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

phughes200 said:


> I have just about given up on this. Tried again today, I was able to transfer and watch at the same time the first half of a show and then it died. Easier to watch on the PC then deal with this. Still am curious what the problem is. I have no issues watching Netflix using the TiVo and Ethernet nor watching Netflix on a Roku using wifi. So I doubt the network or router is the issue.


Sorry to see you have given up too. Maybe this will be fixed if TiVo ever decides to either make Desktop more robust, or add better diagnostics to the TiVo. Since I still save some programs to an external drive that has room, I may revisit this with Win 10 after I get it. Maybe I'll just wait for an alternative to show up. I tried kmttg and looked at pyTiVo. They fall into the same category as an HTPC. Good for some people but not in my A/V world. Like you said, they play well on my PC. Earlier this year I did an upgrade so I have the power to watch streaming 1080. When (if) I got bored I will play more. Until then we wait.

I like the Roamio for Amazon since it jumps right onto 1080/p24. My Roku 3 still doesn't do that and my Blu-ray takes a while. Of course, everything is on WiFi also. Take care.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried decrypting one and transferring the .mpg file?


I should try that since I decrypted one and put it on a USB drive and it played fine. Tomorrow.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What's wrong with TiVo Desktop? I've had the paid version for many years and it works fine. I use KMTTG, pyTiVo, and TiVo Desktop on one machine. Unless something has changed in the past couple of weeks, I can use TiVo Desktop to transfer back and forth between the PC and TiVos just like I can with KMTTG/pyTiVo.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

What's wrong is it doesn't work on my system. Trasfers to the PC work great. Transfers from the PC to TiVo start at a decent rate (94Mb/sec) for the first half of the transfer (2.5G) and then stops. What does transfer can be watched.


----------



## jiminphoenix (Aug 10, 2015)

phughes200 said:


> What's wrong is it doesn't work on my system. Transfers to the PC work great. Transfers from the PC to TiVo start at a decent rate (94Mb/sec) for the first half of the transfer (2.5G) and then stops. What does transfer can be watched.


90% of the recording I copied to my PC (w7 with TIVO Desktop 2.8.2) won't copy *completely *back to my TiVo Roamio. (using wired network)

The reason is that during the transfer to PC, the file develops a glitch/pixilation at the exact spot that the transfer back to the TiVo stops.

I used the same recording several times, copying to PC & back to TiVo. Always OK to PC, but back to TiVo sometimes it transferred back completely & other times it stopped at *different* locations.
There was always a glitch/pixilation at the place that it stopped transferring.

*I just installed TIVO Desktop 2.8.2 on a different PC & during the installation phase there was an option about fast transfers. 
*I unchecked the fast option and am testing (other PC was set for fast, can be changed under preferences). 
*So far 4, 30 minute shows have transferred completely.
*Is it the different PC, not using fast option, or new TiVo s/w? I as still testing.

Below is a PM I had with whm on the forums.tivo.com back in Dec 2014.

_Unfortunately, I still don't have an answer. My problem (I guess like yours) is transfer files BACK to the Tivo. I can get them transferred to the computer just fine. But nearly every one dies at some point when trying to transfer it back to the Tivo unit. It always stops transferring at a point in the file that I can see a small glitch (hesitation or slight pixelation) when viewed on the computer in Windows Media Player. There is a whole other thread on this forum called "Partial transfer from TiVo to TiVo Desktop v2.8.3" where people are having trouble getting the files to the computer. The last post there makes the most sense to me: The guy is saying that it is the software in the Tivo unit itself and that while it can pay recorded shows fine and skip slight glitches in the recording, it does not have the same ability to skip glitches when transferring files. He writes:

It's NOT Tivo Desktop. Downloading the show via a web browser gets the exact same, truncated file, byte for byte. There isn't a bug in the web browser that's going to do that, so it has to be software in the Tivo unit itself. It's the HTTP server on the Tivo that is closing the connection prematurely. I would expect they are using the stock Linux HTTP server, so that almost certainly means that the problem is in the Tivo software that is providing the data to the HTTP server. It needs the same "OK, let's skip past this glitch" logic as the main UI. There's a lot of dumb, cover-your-butt kinds of suggestions in that list that do not make sense.

Rob T

The thing I'm experiencing though is that all of the files recorded before about February 2014, can transfer with no problems. It's just recordings made after February. It seems that if it was the Tivo software it wouldn't transfer anything as it seems most files since then have some kind of little glitch. Comcast has checked, my signal strength is in the 90% and it does not seem to be an issue with the signal coming in. So maybe you're right. The glitch is getting there in the transfer and while I can get it on the computer, the file is useless for ever transferring back to the tivo to watch later on the TV. Frustrating because I have been using Tivo Desktop for 7 years to transfer shows for long-term storage on the 4TB of storage I have in my computer dedicated to Tivo files... entire seasons of shows and movies I want to keep.

Not sure it's your particular Romeo unit though.. I have a Premiere and it used to work fine for this. It seems to me that maybe in one of their software updates maybe they messed up something, because lots of people seem to be having similar issues.

_


----------



## jiminphoenix (Aug 10, 2015)

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried decrypting one and transferring the .mpg file?


What are your or anyone else's recommendations for a program to decrypt .tivo files? (Speed, Quality, Options, Price)


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

VideoReDo is what I use for converting from TiVo files. I use kttmg as well. 

Another great tool to try transferring back to the Tivo is Streambaby.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jiminphoenix said:


> What are your or anyone else's recommendations for a program to decrypt .tivo files? (Speed, Quality, Options, Price)


Depends on the options you used during the xfer to the PC. If you used the fast transfer option in TD,then you need to use something that uses the direct show filter as tivodecode has problems with the ts format file that iss created. VideoReDo does and kmttg has an option to use directshow. If it is a ps format file, tivodecode should work.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

You could also try watching the videos with Plex.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> Have you tried decrypting one and transferring the .mpg file?





jiminphoenix said:


> What are your or anyone else's recommendations for a program to decrypt .tivo files? (Speed, Quality, Options, Price)


My story. I used kmttg to transfer and decode two 10GB programs from my Roamio. The transfer rate was about 90Mbps. I then took the mpg files and moved them to a Video folder. Then, using Desktop, I published those two files and Desktop sent both of them back to the Roamio at about 100Mbps. Desktop has always been on fastest mode. End of part 1.

I then used Desktop to copy two 8GB files from the Roamio. They came across at 100Mbps. It's a basic Roamio using a wireless adapter to a Dell PC on a different wireless adapter through a router on a different floor. I then went to My Shows and tried to copy them back. I got a #86 error on both programs. So I tried an existing program and it worked. I used my Premiere to suck a program from my PC and it did the usual 5 minutes and died.

To use TiVo network diagnostics, there are entries under all the five possible transfer options. Yes, the Download option #5 was when I let the Desktop send the video files. Just like the old days of internet downloads. I had Windows 8.1 Taskmgr running all the time.

I've been at this too long to make coherent sense out of it today. I will try this weekend to get better organized. And the process sucks too. I feel something broke with the TiVo being able to get programs off the PC. It used to work.


----------



## boatnik (Sep 5, 2015)

I am new to this forum and do not have a TiVo yet. My question to you guys is can I transfer cable tv shows I record on TiVo and transfer them to my computers portable hard drive and watch them on my laptop away from home with no internet connection. I have been doing this for years now with my hauppauge tuner card and media center, but time warner has gone to switch digital and I lost about half of my channels. I don't expect anything like HBO/showtime or cinemax. I am just interested in amc/fx/history/and regular channels. Any help would be great.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

boatnik said:


> I am new to this forum and do not have a TiVo yet. My question to you guys is can I transfer cable tv shows I record on TiVo and transfer them to my computers portable hard drive and watch them on my laptop away from home with no internet connection. I have been doing this for years now with my hauppauge tuner card and media center, but time warner has gone to switch digital and I lost about half of my channels. I don't expect anything like HBO/showtime or cinemax. I am just interested in amc/fx/history/and regular channels. Any help would be great.


Probably. That depends on several factors. First, you would need Desktop (and maybe the Plus version) to get the programs off the TiVo. Then you would need something to play them, like WMP. Sometimes the needed CODEC can not be found. That would mean that you find the CODEC or pay for Desktop Plus. You also need the power on your laptop to watch the shows. If the Hauppauge worked with HD channels then WMP should also work. My old dual core AMD had a display that was too slow for HD. If you get kmttg or some other program that allows you to make .mpg files that may be better for you.

I'm using Win 7 and Win 8.1 and can watch the .TiVo files. I also have used external USB drives and the internal drive.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Doesn't Time Warner have the CCI set so you can only transfer broadcast stations so he won't be able to transfer AMC, FX or History shows?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> Doesn't Time Warner have the CCI set so you can only transfer broadcast stations so he won't be able to transfer AMC, FX or History shows?
> 
> Scott


Forgot that. So I would check the CCI byte. Or maybe the TiVo will just show the program with a red circle and not allow the transfer. I do have three programs with a red circle. They are the ones TiVo put on my Premiere when I performed a Guided Setup a while ago.

It does seem to be cable feed specific. Nothing on my feed is protected.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

boatnik said:


> I am new to this forum and do not have a TiVo yet. My question to you guys is can I transfer cable tv shows I record on TiVo and transfer them to my computers portable hard drive and watch them on my laptop away from home with no internet connection. I have been doing this for years now with my hauppauge tuner card and media center, but time warner has gone to switch digital and I lost about half of my channels. I don't expect anything like HBO/showtime or cinemax. I am just interested in amc/fx/history/and regular channels. Any help would be great.


Software to transfer shows to PC...

*TiVo Desktop:*
Free version:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

Paid version(Desktop Plus): 
https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/desktop-plus

*PyTivo:*
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo

*kmttg:*
http://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Home/


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

I highly recommend kmttg. So many options, including automatically encoding to whatever format and compression you want. As well as automatic transfers.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

phughes200 said:


> Server appears to be running.
> 
> TiVo destop can see my Tivo and can copy files to the PC. The TiVO does not see the PC.
> 
> I installed the new HD on Friday.


You need a purchased TiVo Desktop Plus license.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

danjw1 said:


> You need a purchased TiVo Desktop Plus license.


If you are saying that purchasing and applying that license will allow his TiVo to see his PC running the TiVo Desktop software, I don't believe that is correct. You don't need Plus for that to work, and Plus doesn't add anything in the connection area. What Plus does is to enable transcoding to more formats for viewing downloaded video on other platforms.

I believe the problem he's seeing is just that the connection is unreliable; sometimes restarting the Desktop server or the TiVo helps.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Or reboot the PC. I have tried to manually restart the Bonjour or Beacon service. Reboot of the PC seems to work better.


----------



## boatnik (Sep 5, 2015)

time warner has gone to switch digital and is progressing that way rapidly cutting down a lot of channels that I am using with my tuner card and windows media center. If I buy the best TiVo and the programs with TiVo will I be able to transfer my tv shows to my computer and put them on a hard drive? will I need a cable card and what channels would be blocked for transferring. I am not interested in transferring anything back to the TiVo box from my computer. I just want to record my shows and watch them later with no internet connection. cable speed is 60 megabytes per second so I don't think speed will be an issue.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Or reboot the PC. I have tried to manually restart the Bonjour or Beacon service. Reboot of the PC seems to work better.


Yeah, that too. "The IT Crowd".


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

boatnik said:


> time warner has gone to switch digital and is progressing that way rapidly cutting down a lot of channels that I am using with my tuner card and windows media center. If I buy the best TiVo and the programs with TiVo will I be able to transfer my tv shows to my computer and put them on a hard drive? will I need a cable card and what channels would be blocked for transferring. I am not interested in transferring anything back to the TiVo box from my computer. I just want to record my shows and watch them later with no internet connection. cable speed is 60 megabytes per second so I don't think speed will be an issue.


Yes, you will need a CableCARD. You will also need a Tuning Adapter.

Since this is TWC, you will probably not be able to transfer anything but local channels as they tend to copy protect most everything else.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

worachj said:


> Software to transfer shows to PC...
> 
> *TiVo Desktop:*
> Free version:
> ...


Or, the "non-software" way to transfer from TiVo to PC:

Enter the following address in a browser address bar:

https://[TiVo IP address (without brackets)--can be found on your TiVo's Network settings/status screen, or from your router settings]/nowplaying/index.html

At the security certificate screen, choose allow; and at the password screen, enter tivo as the user name and your TiVo MAK (Media Access Key) code (available at your tivo.com account info. page or on your TiVo under Account and System Info.).

Viola--you now have a list of your TiVo shows and can download them to your PC!

Note that these will be .tivo files. An easy and quick way to decode them to mpeg files: TiVo Decoder with TiVo Decoder GUI, available at TiVo Decoder GUI - Just another WordPress site - GmonWeb.


----------

